# Bayern Monaco ufficiale Lucas Hernandez per 80 mln



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2019)

Bayern versione francese, il club tedesco dopo aver ufficializzato il terzino Pavard, ora ufficializza un altro giocatore della Francia. Si tratta di Lucas Hernandez, difensore dell'Atletico Madrid. Il prezzo è di 80 mln di euro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Marzo 2019)

Folli


----------



## juventino (27 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bayern versione francese, il club tedesco dopo aver ufficializzato il terzino Pavard, ora ufficializza un altro giocatore della Francia. Si tratta di Lucas Hernandez, difensore dell'Atletico Madrid. Il prezzo è di 80 mln di euro.



Uno tra Hummels e Boateng lascia.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2019)

Pure questi sono impazziti?


----------



## LukeLike (27 Marzo 2019)

Strano, di solito fanno sempre razzia di talenti nel loro campionato... 

Comunque 115 milioni tra questo e Pavard... mboh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

bahhhhhhhhhhh. non c' è più la minima proporzione


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2019)

Forte è, ma 80 sacchi so 80 sacchi


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2019)

Ma li guardate i fatturati dei club? Ogni anno aumentano, è naturale pure ingaggi e cartellini siano in continua evoluzione. Ormai un difensore di talento, affermato già da qualche anno nel calcio che conta, relativamente giovane, costa 80 mln. A me Hernandez, le volte in cui l'ho visto, mi è sempre sembrato un gran bel terzino.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Marzo 2019)

80 pippi.. fischia


----------



## hiei87 (27 Marzo 2019)

Poi mi dicono che la juventus non può competere con i fatturati delle big europee...Finchè spenderanno i soldi così, potranno avere anche budget illimitati, ma non vinceranno mai niente.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma li guardate i fatturati dei club? Ogni anno aumentano, è naturale pure ingaggi e cartellini siano in continua evoluzione. Ormai un difensore di talento, affermato già da qualche anno nel calcio che conta, relativamente giovane, costa 80 mln. A me Hernandez, le volte in cui l'ho visto, mi è sempre sembrato un gran bel terzino.



tutto giusto
ma fa molto ridire che quelle che facevano la morale a chi spendeva 100 mln per Ronaldo e ora ne spendono pure di più per 2 terzini.


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Marzo 2019)

Quindi l atletico smantella tra lui e saul?


----------



## Zani (27 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uno tra Hummels e Boateng lascia.



Boateng è un separato in casa da un po'


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2019)

ultimamente vanno di moda i difensori francesi,vedi pure barca che ne ha tre,anche se alla fine il migliore è quello del real madrid


----------



## Heaven (27 Marzo 2019)

Fortissimo


----------



## Love (27 Marzo 2019)

13 mln a stagione... T R E D I C I


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bayern versione francese, il club tedesco dopo aver ufficializzato il terzino Pavard, ora ufficializza un altro giocatore della Francia. Si tratta di Lucas Hernandez, difensore dell'Atletico Madrid. Il prezzo è di 80 mln di euro.



born to be alive


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma li guardate i fatturati dei club? Ogni anno aumentano, è naturale pure ingaggi e cartellini siano in continua evoluzione. Ormai un difensore di talento, affermato già da qualche anno nel calcio che conta, relativamente giovane, costa 80 mln. A me Hernandez, le volte in cui l'ho visto, mi è sempre sembrato un gran bel terzino.



Parole sante.
Mettici anche il fatto dellemrose contingentate a 25 giocatori di cui 4 provenienti dal vivaio.

Queste societá che fatturano 6-700 milioni l’anno, una bolta costruita una squadra con 25 giocatori forti che fanno sul mercato? Hanno decine e decine di milioni disponibile da investire, ma pochi giocatori in grado di migliorare la rosa. Inoltre se comprano uno devono cederne uno forte, quindi quello che prendono deve essere fortissimo (o potenzialmente tale). Da qui il “prendo quello che voglio a qualunque prezzo”.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma li guardate i fatturati dei club? Ogni anno aumentano, è naturale pure ingaggi e cartellini siano in continua evoluzione. Ormai un difensore di talento, affermato già da qualche anno nel calcio che conta, relativamente giovane, costa 80 mln. A me Hernandez, le volte in cui l'ho visto, mi è sempre sembrato un gran bel terzino.



Lui e Pavard sono la coppia di terzini campioni del mondo, direi che il Bayern ha puntato al meglio.
Le cifre sono queste ormai, 80 milioni sono la normalità per un giocatore di questo livello.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Mettici anche il fatto dellemrose contingentate a 25 giocatori di cui 4 provenienti dal vivaio.
> 
> Queste societá che fatturano 6-700 milioni l’anno, una bolta costruita una squadra con 25 giocatori forti che fanno sul mercato? Hanno decine e decine di milioni disponibile da investire, ma pochi giocatori in grado di migliorare la rosa. Inoltre se comprano uno devono cederne uno forte, quindi quello che prendono deve essere fortissimo (o potenzialmente tale). Da qui il “prendo quello che voglio a qualunque prezzo”.



Giusto, aggiungerei che è un giocatore di livello mondiale, giovane ma con già tanta esperienza e a cederlo è l'Atletico, altra società dal super fatturato che se cede lo fa a peso d'oro. 
Come dico tante volte, se il Milan disputa qualche Champions di fila farà tranquillamente la stessa cosa, comprando e vendendo a queste cifre.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> 13 mln a stagione... T R E D I C I



Parli dello stipendio?


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2019)

c'è un dettaglio fondamentale che ci è sfuggito ed è emerso nel corso delle visite mediche:
ho appena letto su yahoo che l'hanno acquistato INFORTUNATO,si è appena operato ai legamenti del ginocchio.
spero si riprenda tra qualche mese,però l'acquisto più costoso della storia bavarese da infortunato fa effetto.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è un dettaglio fondamentale che ci è sfuggito ed è emerso nel corso delle visite mediche:
> ho appena letto su yahoo che l'hanno acquistato INFORTUNATO,si è appena operato ai legamenti del ginocchio.
> spero si riprenda tra qualche mese,però l'acquisto più costoso della storia bavarese da infortunato fa effetto.



Tanto per buttare soldi e fare come gli altri 
Mi sa che hanno perso la via...anche loro


----------



## Love (28 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parli dello stipendio?



eh si


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Marzo 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> eh si



Penso siano lordi, dunque in linea con questi club


----------

